# Εξηγήστε μου, παρακαλώ



## Alexandra (Jun 2, 2009)

...γιατί φαίνεται, η δική μου ευφυΐα δεν μπορεί να φτάσει εκεί.

Γιατί, στην παρανοϊκή χώρα που ζούμε, τα δελτία ειδήσεων δείχνουν έναν θρασύτατο κλέφτη, που μπαίνει ως πελάτης σε φούρνους και κλέβει το ταμείο, με σβησμένα τα χαρακτηριστικά του; Οι επιχειρηματίες κλαίνε τη μοίρα τους, ο κλέφτης μένει ασύλληπτος, ενώ έχουν τουλάχιστον δυο βίντεο από δυο διαφορετικές ληστείες του. Αν έδειχναν το πρόσωπό του, θα μάθαιναν σε λίγα λεπτά ποιος είναι! Τι είδους παράνοια προστατεύει το πρόσωπο του ληστή; Να μη δείξεις το πρόσωπο ενός κατηγορουμένου που πάει στο δικαστήριο, το καταλαβαίνω. Να μη δείχνεις ανήλικα παιδιά, το καταλαβαίνω, αν και κανέναν ενδοιασμό δεν έχουν να δείχνουν ανήλικα άλλων χωρών, μόνο τα Ελληνόπουλα προστατεύει ο νόμος, φαίνεται. Αλλά τον ληστή που διαπράττει τη ληστεία; Ενώ αυτό το βίντεο είναι ο μόνος τρόπος να τον εντοπίσεις και να τον πιάσεις;

Δεν πιστεύω στη μετενσάρκωση, αλλά αν πίστευα, μόνο μια επιθυμία θα είχα. Δεν με νοιάζει τι θα είμαι στην επόμενη ζωή μου, αρκεί να μη ζω στην Ελλάδα!


----------



## alkisti (Jun 2, 2009)

Μάλλον γιατί το κανάλι π.χ. που θα τολμήσει να δείξει το πρόσωπο του δράστη, δεν θέλει να μπλέξει με κυκλώματα/υποστηριχτές του δράστη και γενικά αυτή η μέθοδος θεωρείται δεοντολογική και δημοσιογραφική απο την άποψη της προστασίας των ανθρ. δικαιωμάτων. Με λίγα λόγια το πρόσωπο του θα το δούν αυτοί που πρέπει να το δούν (δικαστές κλπ) και όχι ο καθένας ο οποίος ενδέχεται να "πάρει τον νόμο στα χέρια του".


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 2, 2009)

Ναι, καταλαβαίνω ποιες μπορεί να είναι οι δικαιολογίες, αλλά είναι εξωφρενικό να έχεις μια ευκαιρία να καταπολεμήσεις το έγκλημα και να την πετάς στα σκουπίδια. Πώς θα βρουν τους δράστες των εγκλημάτων αν κανένας δεν βλέπει αυτά τα πρόσωπα στα βίντεο; Γιατί επιτρέπεται να δείχνουν τη φωτογραφία ενός εξαφανισμένου προσώπου, για να βοηθήσει κάποιος να τον βρουν, αλλά δεν επιτρέπεται να δείξουν τη φωτογραφία ενός εγκληματία; Η προστασία των προσωπικών σου δεδομένων έχει νόημα όταν είσαι κάποιος που δεν βλάπτεις τον πλησίον σου κάνοντας ληστείες. 

Και όπως και να το κάνουμε, δεν μπορεί κανένας στην Ελλάδα να ισχυριστεί ότι προστατεύουμε καλύτερα τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα από άλλες χώρες. Κάθε άλλο. Μπορεί να σαπίζουμε στο ξύλο τον μετανάστη γιατί τον θεωρούμε κατώτερο από τα ζώα, αλλά προστατεύουμε το πρόσωπο του ληστή. Ο παραλογισμός είναι ισοδύναμος με τον Ελληνισμό, μου φαίνεται.


----------



## alkisti (Jun 2, 2009)

Είναι παράνομο γενικά να βγάζεις κάποιον στο γυαλί χωρίς την άδεια του και ισχύει ακόμα σ'αυτές τις περιπτώσεις. Σε τελική ανάλυση, κανείς δεν κρίνεται ένοχος αν δεν βγεί δικαστική απόφαση, άρα κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν και κάτι σαν λαικό δικαστήριο οπότε δεν νομίζω οτι συμφωνώ, για την ακρίβεια θα μου φαινόταν εξευτελιστικό το να δείχνανε πρόσωπα (άσχετα αν πρακτικά μπορεί να οδηγούσε στην αποφuγή παρόμοιων περιστατικών). Aλλά ΟΚ, αυτά ούτε στο Texas δεν παίζει να γίνονται (ή μηπως γίνονται..;)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 3, 2009)

alkisti said:


> Είναι παράνομο γενικά να βγάζεις κάποιον στο γυαλί χωρίς την άδεια του...
> Σε τελική ανάλυση, κανείς δεν κρίνεται ένοχος αν δεν βγεί δικαστική απόφαση, άρα κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν και κάτι σαν λαικό δικαστήριο


1. Αν ήταν, δεν θα βλέπαμε ποτέ στο γυαλί ανθρώπους σε δρόμους, πάρκα και πλαζ. 
2. Μα δεν δείχνεις κάποιον που τον εμφανίζεις ως ένοχο ή κατηγορούμενο. Δείχνεις το οπτικό υλικό μιας εγκληματικής ενέργειας. Ούτε ταυτίζεις τον δράστη με οποιονδήποτε. Παράνομο θα ήταν να προβληθεί κάποιος που συνελήφθη _βάσει _του βίντεο.


----------



## anef (Jun 3, 2009)

Συμφωνώ με την Άλκηστη (#2) ότι έτσι ο καθένας θα μπορούσε να πάρει το νόμο στα χέρια του. Ο επόμενος καταστηματάρχης που νομίζει πως έχει μπροστά του το ληστή μπορεί να τον ξυλοφορτώσει ή και να τον σκοτώσει ακόμα -και να κάνει και λάθος. Αυτά τα βίντεο υποθέτω θα τα έχει στα χέρια της η αστυνομία που (υποτίθεται πως) ξέρει τι να τα κάνει.


----------



## alkisti (Jun 3, 2009)

Δεν νομίζω οτι συγκρίνεται το ενα (ληστής σε βίντεο) με το άλλο (άνθρωποι στο δρόμο). Οι δεύτεροι δε χρειάζεται να προστατευτούν απο κάτι, ενω οι ληστές συχνά λιντσάρονται κλπ. και μάλλον αυτό θέλει να αποφύγει ο νόμος μ'αυτο το μέτρο (της κάλυψης προσώπων).


----------



## tuna (Jun 3, 2009)

Έρχομαι να συμφωνήσω κι εγώ με την Άλκηστη. Δεν ξέρω, όμως, αν θα είχα την ίδια άποψη αν η ληστεία ήταν μετά φόνου...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2009)

Αυτό δεν το έχω ξανακούσει ομολογώ: Οι ληστές λιντσάρονται; Στην Ελλάδα; Πότε έγινε αυτό; Σ' αυτόν τον αιώνα, στον προηγούμενο ή 20 αιώνες πριν; Δηλαδή ο νόμος περί προστασίας ιδιωτικών δεδομένων έχει ως βάση της φιλοσοφίας του να προστατέψει τους πολίτες από λιντσάρισμα;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 3, 2009)

Εφόσον μιλάμε στο πλαίσιο των διατάξεων του νόμου περί προστασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων, μιλάμε για το δικαίωμα επί της ιδίας εικόνας ως στοιχείου του δικαιώματος της προσωπικότητας, το οποίο συνεκτιμάται στη βάση της αρχής της αναλογικότητας ή εξισορρόπησης που εφαρμόζεται σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις. Αυτό έχει επιτρέψει εξαρχής την «προσβολή» της καταγραφής του προσώπου στο βίντεο, για το οποίο είναι ενημερωμένος ο εισερχόμενος στο χώρο της τράπεζας. Αυτό μπορεί να επεκτείνεται και στη δημόσια διαχείριση του υλικού προς όφελος της κοινής ασφάλειας, αφού πρόκειται για καταγραφή εγκληματικής πράξης και όχι για πιθανώς αόριστο και επικίνδυνο διασυρμό συγκεκριμένου υπόπτου.


----------



## alkisti (Jun 3, 2009)

Μα παιδιά οι κάμερες υπάρχουν για καθαρά και μόνο πρακτικούς λόγους οι οποίοι βοηθάνε όσους ασχολούνται με το έγκλημα και δεν είναι μέσον διασυρμού οποιουδήποτε. Σε τί θα ωφελούσε άλλωστε η εμφάνιση των προσώπων στην τηλεόραση; Εάν ο ληστής έχει συλληφθεί η υπόθεση -ιδανικά έστω- θα πάρει τον δρόμο της δικαιοσύνης. Εάν διαφεύγει της σύλληψης και πάλι δε θεωρώ ότι θα βοηθούσε το να είχε δει ο άσχετος κόσμος ένα πρόσωπο σε ένα στιγμιότυπο στην τηλεόραση το οποίο θα διαρκούσε λίγα (το πολύ) λεπτά και θα μπορούσε απ' το να παρερμηνευτεί με κάποιο άλλο πρόσωπο, μέχρι να δημιουργήσει πανικό στην περίπτωση που κάποιος νόμιζε οτι είδε αυτό το πρόσωπο έξω. Σκεφτείτε ότι τηλεόραση βλέπουν παιδιά, ηλικιωμένοι και άτομα με ψυχ. ταραχές. Αν μια ληστεία είναι ένα πλήγμα, όλο αυτό θα μπορούσε να δημιουργήσει άλλα τόσα πλήγματα. Και ναι, λιντσάρονται οι ληστές στην Ελλάδα, όχι όσο οι δολοφόνοι βέβαια, αλλά πολλά θα δει κανείς έξω από ένα δικαστήριο.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 3, 2009)

alkisti said:


> Σε τί θα ωφελούσε άλλωστε η εμφάνιση των προσώπων στην τηλεόραση; Εάν ο ληστής έχει συλληφθεί η υπόθεση -ιδανικά έστω- θα πάρει τον δρόμο της δικαιοσύνης. Εάν διαφεύγει της σύλληψης και πάλι δε θεωρώ ότι θα βοηθούσε το να είχε δει ο άσχετος κόσμος ένα πρόσωπο σε ένα στιγμιότυπο στην τηλεόραση το οποίο θα διαρκούσε λίγα (το πολύ) λεπτά και θα μπορούσε απ' το να παρερμηνευτεί με κάποιο άλλο πρόσωπο,



Κι όμως, στο εξωτερικό αυτό το σύστημα χρησιμοποιείται με επιτυχία νομίζω.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 3, 2009)

Προσωπικά, ασχέτως προσωπικών ελευθεριών, αντιτίθεμαι στην προβολή βίντεο από κάμερες ασφαλείας για "δράση" στις ειδήσεις της τιβί.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 3, 2009)

Η παρακολούθηση προσώπων κλπ, κάμερες και τα σχετικά., ούτε εμένα μ' αρέσει. Αλλά εδώ πρόκειται για εγκληματική πράξη, η οποία μαγνητοσκοπείται και καταγράφεται. Δεν υπάρχει περιθώριο αμφιβολίας. Η προβολή στην τηλεόραση και η δημοσιοποίηση στοιχείων *υπόπτων* είναι άλλο πράγμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Κι όμως, στο εξωτερικό αυτό το σύστημα χρησιμοποιείται με επιτυχία νομίζω.



Στις χώρες της γερμανικής παράδοσης, από όσο ξέρω, όχι. Εκεί σκεπάζουν στην τηλεόραση με ράστερ τα πρόσωπα και ούτε το όνομα των υπόπτων δεν ακούγεται. Προσπαθούν να αποφύγουν κάθε παρενέργεια κοινωνικού στιγματισμού, έστω και κατά λάθος. Συμβαίνει πάντως να προβληθούν αστυνομικά σκίτσα υπόπτων με εισαγγελική άδεια κλπ.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 3, 2009)

Προφανώς, δεν αναφερόμουν στις γερμανικές χώρες όπου δεν συμβαίνει. :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 3, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Κι όμως, στο εξωτερικό αυτό το σύστημα χρησιμοποιείται με επιτυχία νομίζω.


Και μάλιστα με ειδικές τηλεοπτικές εκπομπές για διαλεύκανση σοβαρών εγκλημάτων σε συνεργασία με την αστυνομία.


----------



## curry (Jun 3, 2009)

Λοιπόν, ο συνεργάτης του Νότη Μαυρουδή, Παναγιώτης Μάργαρης, είχε συλληφθεί το 2001 επειδή έμοιαζε με τον Πάσσαρη. Την πάτησαν οι αστυνομικοί που είχαν ένα σωρό φωτό στα χέρια τους (βέβαια μιλάμε και για εκπληκτική ομοιότητα), φανταστείτε λοιπόν τι θα είχαν πάθει τόσοι και τόσοι άλλοι άνθρωποι! Σκεφτείτε τώρα τίποτα μάγκες να είχαν αποφασίσει να πάρουν το νόμο στα χέρια τους και να το πλάκωναν στο ξύλο το παλικάρι ή ακόμα χειρότερα...

Έχω δει να λιντσάρουν υποψήφιο διαρρήκτη στην Ελλάδα και μάλιστα το 1993, στη γειτονιά μου. Καμιά δεκαριά άτομα να έχουν βάλει κάτω και να κλωτσάνε ένα πρεζάκι που πήγε να διαρρήξει το σπίτι ενός γείτονα. Σημείωση: είχε σπάσει το πόδι του πηδώντας από μια μάντρα για να διαφύγει, αλλά αυτό δεν φαίνεται να συγκίνησε κανέναν. Γιατί να μην γίνει αυτό με κάποιον "ύποπτο" που μπορεί απλώς να μοιάζει με έναν εγκληματία;

Καλά κάνουν και δεν δείχνουν πρόσωπα υπόπτων. Δεν προστατεύεται κανένας έτσι. Δηλαδή, και να έχω δει τον κλέφτη στην τι-βι και πες ότι έρχεται να μου επιτεθεί, μέχρι να τον αναγνωρίσω, τι θα έχω προλάβει να κάνω για να σωθώ; Εδώ έχεις να δεις έναν γνωστό σου 5 χρόνια και σου παίρνει μερικά δευτερόλεπτα να τον αναγνωρίσεις, πόσο μάλλον ένα πρόσωπο που έχεις δει φευγαλέα στην τι-βι, όπως πολύ σωστά σημειώνεται πιο πάνω.


----------



## alkisti (Jun 3, 2009)

Ο προλαλήσαντας συμπυκνώνει την ουσία του θέματος νομίζω. Είναι οχι μόνο ανούσια η προβολή του προσώπου, αλλά και επικίνδυνη. Και θυμίζει τακτικές τύπου "καταζητείται" σε αφίσα με το πρόσωπο του δράστη.


----------



## anef (Jun 3, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Κι όμως, στο εξωτερικό αυτό το σύστημα χρησιμοποιείται με επιτυχία νομίζω.



Καλά, στο εξωτερικό έχουν και το Γκουαντανάμο, με μεγάλη επιτυχία επίσης.

Πάντως, λέγεται πως υπάρχει και μια κατηγορία ληστών που ενώ τα πρόσωπά τους τα έχει δει το πανελλήνιο και από πολλές οπτικές γωνίες, αυτοί σουλατσάρουν ελεύθεροι στο Μόναχο και το Μοντεβιδέο;)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2009)

Προτείνω, μέχρι να κλείσει το Γκουαντάναμο και μέχρι να πιάσουμε όλους τους ληστές που κυκλοφορούν στο Μοντεβιδέο και στο Μόναχο, να καταργήσουμε κάθε είδους αστυνομική έρευνα για ληστές, δολοφόνους, απαγωγείς, βιαστές και παιδόφιλους -- να συλλαμβάνουμε μόνο όσους ευαρεστούνται να πηγαίνουν στην αστυνομία και να παραδίδονται.


----------



## anef (Jun 3, 2009)

Μα, η αστυνομική έρευνα πρέπει να γίνεται από την αστυνομία έτσι δεν είναι; Όχι από τους πολίτες ή τους τηλεθεατές των σκουπιδοκάναλων.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 3, 2009)

anef said:


> Καλά, στο εξωτερικό έχουν και το Γκουαντανάμο, με μεγάλη επιτυχία επίσης.



Με συγχωρείς anef, αλλά αυτή είναι μια μάλλον βιτριολική απάντησή και όχι πολύ έντιμη. Αν θέλετε να συζητήσουμε, συζητάμε. Αν θέλετε ν' αρχίσουμε να προσβάλλουμε ο ένας τον άλλο, και αυτό το κάνουμε (να το κάνετε δηλαδή, γιατί δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει να συμμετέχω).


----------



## anef (Jun 3, 2009)

Δεν είχα πρόθεση να θίξω κανέναν. Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν είναι έντιμη η απάντηση. Δεν υπονοώ ότι επικροτείς εσύ ή κάποιος άλλος το Γκουντάναμο, ακριβώς το αντίθετο. Λέω πως το επιχείρημα "αυτό το κάνουν και στο εξωτερικό" δεν στέκει αφού στο εξωτερικό (και όχι σε καμιά μπανανία, αλλά στη δημοκρατική Δύση, υπάρχει και Γκουαντάναμο). Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει να παρεξηγούμε το παραμικρό.


----------



## agezerlis (Jun 3, 2009)

curry said:


> Λοιπόν, ο συνεργάτης του Νότη Μαυρουδή, Παναγιώτης Μάργαρης, είχε συλληφθεί το 2001 επειδή έμοιαζε με τον Πάσσαρη. Την πάτησαν οι αστυνομικοί που είχαν ένα σωρό φωτό στα χέρια τους (βέβαια μιλάμε και για εκπληκτική ομοιότητα), φανταστείτε λοιπόν τι θα είχαν πάθει τόσοι και τόσοι άλλοι άνθρωποι! Σκεφτείτε τώρα τίποτα μάγκες να είχαν αποφασίσει να πάρουν το νόμο στα χέρια τους και να το πλάκωναν στο ξύλο το παλικάρι ή ακόμα χειρότερα....



Συγγνώμη, αλλά νομίζω ότι αυτό το παράδειγμα αποδεικνύει το ακριβώς αντίθετο απ' αυτό που θέλεις να αποδείξεις: φωτογραφίες του Πάσαρη είχε δει πολλάκις ολόκληρη η Ελλάδα, και κανείς δεν αποφάσισε να πλακώσει στο ξύλο ανθρώπους που τύχαινε να μοιάζουν λίγο στον Πάσαρη. 

Η αστυνομία όντως σταματούσε κόσμο βασικά στην τύχη και μετά κοίταζε να δει αν έμοιαζαν με τον Πάσαρη. Το θέμα όμως δεν είναι η συμπεριφορά της αστυνομίας: υποτίθεται πως αυτοί θα έχουν πρόσβαση σε τέτοιες φωτογραφίες ούτως ή άλλως, δεν θα περιμένουν να τις δουν στις εφημερίδες ή στην τηλεόραση.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 3, 2009)

anef said:


> Δεν είχα πρόθεση να θίξω κανέναν. Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν είναι έντιμη η απάντηση. Δεν υπονοώ ότι επικροτείς εσύ ή κάποιος άλλος το Γκουντάναμο, ακριβώς το αντίθετο. Λέω πως το επιχείρημα "αυτό το κάνουν και στο εξωτερικό" δεν στέκει αφού στο εξωτερικό (και όχι σε καμιά μπανανία, αλλά στη δημοκρατική Δύση, υπάρχει και Γκουαντάναμο). Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει να παρεξηγούμε το παραμικρό.



Γιατί είναι δύο εξωφρενικά ανόμοια πράγματα. Δεν μπορείς να συγκρίνεις την τηλεοπτική μετάδοση εγκληματία που η κάμερα συλλαμβάνει επ' αυτοφώρω με το Γκουαντάναμο. Είναι σαν να σου λέω εγώ ότι με ενοχλούν οι μικροπωλητές στην Αδριανού και τη Βουκουρεστίου γιατί είναι μεσ' στη μέση του δρόμου κι εσύ να μου λες "ναι, κι εμένα μ' ενοχλούν τα τραπέζια και οι στύλοι της ΔΕΗ!".


----------



## Zazula (Jun 3, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Είναι σαν να σου λέω εγώ ότι με ενοχλούν οι μικροπωλητές στην Αδριανού και τη Βουκουρεστίου γιατί είναι μεσ' στη μέση του δρόμου κι εσύ να μου λες "ναι, κι εμένα μ' ενοχλούν τα τραπέζια και οι στύλοι της ΔΕΗ!".


Α να μπράβο, να θυμηθούμε λίγο και παλιότερες συζητήσεις ν' ανάψουν λίγο τα αίματα: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=685


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2009)

Επειδή εγώ άνοιξα αυτό το νήμα, φαίνεται ότι μάλλον πρέπει να διευκρινίσω τι εννοούσα: οι αστυνομικές έρευνες, ως γνωστόν, δεν βασίζονται σε επιφοίτηση, ούτε οι αστυνομικοί συναντάνε τυχαία στο δρόμο τους κακοποιούς που έχουν δει στα βίντεο ασφαλείας, και λένε "βρε, κάτι μου θυμίζει, κάτι μου θυμίζει". Βασίζονται σε πληροφορίες και φυσικά σε φωτογραφίες ή σκίτσα των υπόπτων. Αλίμονο αν δεν είχε πληροφορίες η αστυνομία. Δεν θα έλυνε ούτε ένα έγκλημα στα εκατό. Είναι λοιπόν παμπάλαιη μέθοδος να δείχνει η αστυνομία κάποια φωτογραφία ή σκίτσο, είτε βάζοντάς την στις εφημερίδες είτε δείχνοντας το πρόσωπο του καταζητούμενου στην τηλεόραση. Αυτό είπα και μόνο. Ότι όταν κάποιος είναι ΟΛΟΦΑΝΕΡΑ ληστής, καλό θα είναι να υπάρχει λίγη βοήθεια στην αστυνομική έρευνα με το να δείξουμε το πρόσωπό του σε περισσότερο κόσμο. Ούτε θα τον λιντσάρει κανένας, ούτε θα τον αναγνωρίσει κανένας που δεν τον γνωρίζει. Το πολύ-πολύ να τον αναγνωρίσει η πρώην γυναίκα του που την σάπιζε στο ξύλο και να πάει να τον καρφώσει.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 3, 2009)

http://www.alphatv.gr/index.asp?a_id=90&news_id=37011


----------



## curry (Jun 3, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> Συγγνώμη, αλλά νομίζω ότι αυτό το παράδειγμα αποδεικνύει το ακριβώς αντίθετο απ' αυτό που θέλεις να αποδείξεις: φωτογραφίες του Πάσαρη είχε δει πολλάκις ολόκληρη η Ελλάδα, και κανείς δεν αποφάσισε να πλακώσει στο ξύλο ανθρώπους που τύχαινε να μοιάζουν λίγο στον Πάσαρη.



Δηλαδή, επειδή δεν έτυχε να λιντσάρουν τον σωσία του Πάσσαρη, αλλά απλώς να τον συλλάβουν, σημαίνει ότι το λιντσάρισμα ενός αθώου (ή και ενόχου, έχει τα ίδια δικαιώματα με όλους τους υπόλοιπους) από "οργισμένους πολίτες" ως ενδεχόμενο αποκλείεται; Αυτοδικία υπάρχει στον κόσμο όσο υπάρχει το ανθρώπινο είδος κι η αυτοδικία σύνορα δεν γνωρίζει. Δεν χρειάζεται να την ενθαρρύνουμε. 

Αφού αποκτήσουμε αστυνομία που κάνει τη δουλειά της σ'αυτόν τον τόπο και τότε αποδειχτεί ότι τα παραδοσιακά της μέσα δεν επαρκούν, συζητάμε ό,τι θέλετε...


----------



## SBE (Jun 4, 2009)

Για να λέμε την αλήθεια, όλα τα περί λιντσαρίσματος και αυτοδικίας αναγονται στην εθνική μας απέχθεια για τους καταδότες, τα καρφιά, τους χαφιέδες και τους λοιπούς συγγενείς. Έτσι ενώ αλλού θεωρείται υποχρέωση του πολίτη να βοηθήσει την αστυνομία στις έρευνές της, εμείς το θεωρούμε κακό (και δε βγάζω τον εαυτό μου απ'έξω). 
Φυσικά δεν εχουμε ενδοιασμούς αν δεν υπάρχει αστυνομία στη μέση, αλλιώς η Νικολούλη δεν θα έβρισκε ποτέ κανέναν.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 4, 2009)

SBE said:


> ...αναγονται στην εθνική μας απέχθεια για τους καταδότες, τα καρφιά, τους χαφιέδες και τους λοιπούς συγγενείς.


Ανάγονται στην εθνική μας απέχθεια να λέμε τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους και στο εθνικό μας σπορ να κρυβόμαστε πίσω απ' το δάχτυλό μας. Λες και υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να λειτουργήσει η αστυνομία χωρίς να παίρνει "πληροφορίες" από παντού. Αλλά όταν η αστυνομία ανακοινώνει με φανφάρες ότι "έλυσε" το τάδε έγκλημα, παθαίνουμε φαίνεται παλινδρόμηση στη νηπιακή ηλικία (εννοώ ότι το μυαλό μας προτιμά να λειτουργεί σαν μυαλό αθώου πεντάχρονου) και δεν καταλαβαίνουμε ότι το έλυσε επειδή κάποιος (χαρακτηρίστε τον όπως θέλετε, δεν με απασχολεί) έδωσε κάποια πληροφορία στην αστυνομία που την οδήγησε να πάει να ανακρίνει τον σωστό άνθρωπο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2009)

Το θέμα με τις κάμερες, το ευρύτερο θέμα, με απασχολεί και με στεναχωρεί, γιατί απάντηση δεν έχω. Κακά τα ψέματα: παραχωρούμε κάποιες ελευθερίες μας, για να έχουμε κάποιες άλλες. Όσο αποτυγχάνει ο στόχος για μια πιο δίκαιη κοινωνία, τόσο θα υψώνουμε φράγματα — αποδώ εμείς και αποκεί οι άλλοι. Πόσο αλήθεια απέχουμε από τη στιγμή που θα κυκλοφορούμε με εμφυτευμένο τσιπάκι και θα κάνουμε όλες τις συναλλαγές μας με δήλωση της ταυτότητάς μας; Δεν συζητούσαν τις προάλλες ότι θα πρέπει να δείχνεις ταυτότητα για να πάρεις καρτοκινητό; Ο ταξιτζής προχτές μού έλεγε ότι θα πρέπει να μπουν κάμερες στα ταξί για την ασφάλεια των νυχτερινών. Σε λίγο, του είπα, θα κυκλοφορούν ταξί με πόρτες ασφαλείας. Το τσιπάκι σου θα επικοινωνεί με το σύστημα της πόρτας και, αφού θα δώσει το ΟΚ το σύστημα (αποστολή κωδικού που έχει το τσιπάκι στην κεντρική βάση, εξακρίβωση στοιχείων, διασφάλιση ότι ανταποκρίνεσαι στα κριτήρια που έχουν ορίσει... ο ΣΑΤΑ και ο ταξιτζής: μη επιθετικός, φερέγγυος, ακούει τη μουσική που αρέσει στον οδηγό, κάντε το όσο πιο χιουμοριστικό θέλετε), τότε μόνο θα ανοίγει η πόρτα να μπεις. Οι τεχνικές δυνατότητες υπάρχουν, οι τεχνολογίες που θα εγγυώνται την ασφάλειά μας θα προωθούνται από τις εταιρείες που έχουν να ωφεληθούν από το κλίμα ανασφάλειας, η δυναμική λέει «οχυρωθείτε», έχει χρήμα αυτή η δυναμική, ενώ δεν έχει χρήμα η δυναμική για μια δίκαιη κοινωνία. 



curry said:


> [...]Αυτοδικία υπάρχει στον κόσμο όσο υπάρχει το ανθρώπινο είδος κι η αυτοδικία σύνορα δεν γνωρίζει. Δεν χρειάζεται να την ενθαρρύνουμε.
> 
> Αφού αποκτήσουμε αστυνομία που κάνει τη δουλειά της σ' αυτόν τον τόπο και τότε αποδειχτεί ότι τα παραδοσιακά της μέσα δεν επαρκούν, συζητάμε ό,τι θέλετε...


Αν δεν έχουμε δίκαιη και φιλήσυχη κοινωνία, αν δεν μας προστατεύει το κράτος, θα στραφούμε στους ιδιώτες, σαν καλά πρόβατα. Και όσοι είμαστε και λίγο λύκοι, θα στραφούμε και στην αυτοδικία. Η νέα ζούγκλα που χτίζουμε θα κατοικείται από όλα τα γνωστά ζώα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 5, 2009)

Το θέμα με τις κάμερες μας απασχολεί όλους, Νικελ. 
Αλλά δε μου κάνει εντύπωση που έχουν κάμερες οι τράπεζες, κι έχω πλέον συνηθίσει που με το ανοίγω την εξώπορτα στο σπίτι μου με βλέπει μια ξεγυρισμένη κάμερα γιατί ξέρω ότι έχοντας ανοίξει με το καρτοκλειδί ήδη έχει καταγραφεί το ότι έφτασα σπίτι. Μετά με περιμένει κάμερα στο χωλ και μέσα στο ασανσέρ (αν κι αυτή είναι κρυμμένη και κάποια που δεν την ξέρει μπορεί π..χ. να σηκώσει τη φούστα της για να ισιώσει από κάτω το πουκάμισο προσφέροντας θέματα στον κακομοίρη το φύλακα. Αλλά γιατί να με πειράξει αφού και στο γκαράζ έχει κάμποσες κάμερες, κι άμα δε με πετύχει η μία θα με πετύχει η άλλη 

Δε με πειράζει που έχει κάμερες στο λεωφορείο γιατί έχει φοβηθεί το μάτι μου αυτά τα αλητάκια που τρομοκρατούν τους επιβάτες. 

Δε με πειράζει που έχει κάμερες στο σούπερμάρκετ γιατί η κλοπή δεν είναι σωστό πράγμα. 

Δε με πειράζει που περπατάω στο δρόμο και με βλέπουν κάθε πέντε μέτρα κάμερες, αρκεί να διωχνουν τους ληστές. 

Δε με πειράζει που το αυτοκίνητό μου φωτογραφίζεται κάθε δέκα μέτρα. 

Αυτό που όμως πραγματικά με πειράζει είναι που μου έκλεψαν δύο φορές το πορτοφόλι στο σουπερμάρκετ μπροστά στις κάμερες και δεν έγινε τίποτα. Και τις δύο φορές η δικαιολογία ήταν "είδαμε το φιλμ και δεν σας έπαιρνε εκείνη την ώρα η κάμερα"- αυτό έχει συμβεί και σε άλλους σε πολλά σούπερμάρκετ και σε εμπορικά κέντρα κλπ και είναι δικαιολογία για να πουν ότι δεν θέλουν να ασχοληθούν με το θέμα. Αν βεβαίως πας να κλέψεις το εμπόρευμα θα σε συλλάβουν στο δευτερόλεπτο. 

Με πειράζει που μου επιτέθηκαν με πιπεροσπρέι κάτι τύποι μπροστά σε κάμερα της αστυνομίας και δεν υπήρχε λέει τίποτα χρήσιμο στην κάμερα. 

Με ενοχλεί που τα αλητάκια εξακολουθούν να τα κάνουν γυαλιά καρφιά στα λεωφορεία μπροστά στις κάμερες, και ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν έχει εμφανιστεί η αστυνομία εκτός αν τους πάρει κανένας επιβάτης από το κινητό (υπάρχει κέντρο ελέγχου της εικόνας από τα λεωφορεία και είναι δουλειά του αυτό ακριβώς). 

Και γενικά με ενοχλεί που οι κάμερες είναι άχρηστες αλλά συνεχίζουν να πολλαπλασιάζονται.

ΥΓ Φυσικά με ενοχλεί η ύπαρξή τους, τα δε μ' ενοχλεί κλπ είναι ποιητική αδεία.


----------



## anef (Jun 5, 2009)

SBE, συμφωνώ πάρα πολύ με την εικόνα που μεταφέρεις στο τελευταίο σου μήνυμα. Είναι, νομίζω, φανερό από όσα λες ότι οι κάμερες δεν είναι εκεί για να προστατεύουν αλλά για να επιτηρούν τους πολίτες (και οι ιδιωτικές φυσικά για να προστατεύουν περιουσίες).

Δε συμφωνώ τόσο πολύ με το αμέσως προηγούμενο ποστ σου, ότι δηλ. τα περί λιντσαρίσματος και αυτοδικίας έχουν να κάνουν με την απέχθεια των Ελλήνων για τους καταδότες κλπ. Εν μέρει μπορεί να ισχύει κι αυτό. Όμως, σκέψου αυτή τη στιγμή, με το κλίμα που υπάρχει κατά των μεταναστών και με τη Χρυσή Αυγή να 'χει βγει στους δρόμους, να δείξει η τηλεόραση το πρόσωπο ενός ληστή που είναι π.χ. Πακιστανός. Εμένα μου φαίνεται πολύ, μα πάρα πολύ πιθανό, να υπάρχουν βίαιες αντιδράσεις, όχι μόνο απέναντι στον ίδιο, αλλά και απέναντι στην κοινότητά του. Αλλά ακόμα κι αν δεν ήταν πολύ πιθανό και ήταν λίγο πιθανό, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει να το διακινδυνεύσουμε. Η αστυνομία μπορεί να δείξει το βίντεο οποιασδήποτε ληστείας όπου θέλει, σε όσους μάρτυρες θέλει, και σε συνθήκες που ελέγχει η ίδια. Και πραγματικά εγώ δεν έχω συναντήσει ποτέ ανθρώπους που να αρνούνται να βοηθήσουν την αστυνομία όταν πρόκειται για ληστεία, φόνο ή γενικά για το κοινό έγκλημα. 

Επίσης, αναφέρεις τη Νικολούλη. Από εκπομπές όμως σαν κι αυτή, έχουν βρεθεί και άνθρωποι που δεν ήθελαν να βρεθούν και έμαθε λεπτομέρειες για τη ζωή τους το πανελλήνιο, ενώ κάποιες εκπομπές έχουν δυστυχώς καταλήξει και σε αυτοκτονίες (είχα διαβάσει συγκεκριμένο περιστατικό, αλλά πάει πολύς καιρός και δε θυμάμαι λεπτομέρειες). Ο κόσμος δε που συνεργάζεται πολλές φορές αναφέρεται σε άσχετα πρόσωπα που μοιάζουν με αυτά των φωτογραφιών (γι’ αυτό και το ίδιο πρόσωπο είναι μια στον Έβρο και μια στην Κρήτη). Και αυτό είναι ενδεικτικό για το τι μπορεί να γίνει αν το πρόσωπο ενός ληστή βγει στην τηλεόραση.


----------

